# Berk Intake w/K&N



## coreydanjr (May 17, 2005)

Just after ordering a new MAF from DaveB, I ordered a Berk Intake w/K&N air filter for a 00 Maxima GXE (53,000m) as suggested from the many threads I read. Now, I would like to know if there are some tips I need to know about installing them correctly. I don't want to damage the new MAF as I have already noticed some have had this problem already. What steps should I take? P.S. I'm a novice.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Bryan will send you good instructions on how to install the intake. If not, I have a copy on my home page:

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/694087/6

As for the MAF, you're gonna be taking out the housing, not the MAF itself, the MAF is in the housing and is pretty well protected. JUST DON'T DROP THE HOUSING. 

You will find that the silicon couplers that go over the throttle body and the MAF housing will be tough, but that's normal. They are meant to be very snug and it will take some strength to fit them over, but it can be done. 

Something I did to "protect" the MAF was to use rubber washers between the bracket (that holds up the entire intake) and the actual point on the chassis on which it mounts to. I also stuck a couple on the MAF housing itself. This was an attempt to minimize vibration from the car to the intake, because apparently excessive vibration is another possible cause of MAF failure. I've had the intake for over 7K miles now with no MAF issues. 

Overall, it should be a pretty simple install... it was my first intake install and it took me less than an hour, with most of the time spent removing the stock airbox and getting those darn couplers over the throttle body and MAF housing. All the best....


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

One more thing, this site: http://www.moodym.com/maxima/tech/injen.html has great pics of the stock intake set-up and how to dismantle it. The write-up is for an Injen intake, which has slightly different components, but is also a great guide for ya if ya need pictorial help with your Berk install. Bear in mind that this is for an 02-03 so yours may look a little different; I think you will have one extra vacuum line. 

Anyways, when you're done, it should look like this:


















Please excuse the filthy engine bay...


----------

